# Peli case 1500 modification for flashlight collection?



## illuminate (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi there,

I have a empty Peli 1500 and plan to place all my flashlights in it.

The 1500 has a single center foam which is not very helpful for a flashlight collection.
I want to cut the foam to get two pieces.

My plan is, that I place a slim neoprene mat on the bottom and between the both center parts.
Then I can use the section for other items.

Does anyone have suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## illuminate (Oct 4, 2012)

no one has any idea? I mean, many collectors here use pelis and this problem must be present.


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 5, 2012)

You could possibly use a bit of thin plywood (with a bit of neoprene both sides) as a shelf, with the foam cut out to hold the lights in the appropriate shape stuck to the ply.

So from the bottom of the case working up you have neoprene on the bottom.
then foam an appropriate thickness to hold lights
Then a neoprene/ply/neoprene sandwich with another layer of foam (an appropriate thickness to hold lights) then the lid foam.

Im sure you could make some handles up from paracord to lift the top tray in and out.
(tools required would be a drill, saw, sharp knife, glue) and would be a pretty easy project


----------



## illuminate (Oct 5, 2012)

I had this idea before and got already an offer for a very thin and sturdy plastic shelf with professional cut. And, to adjust the extra height from the shelf, I put thin neopren on the bottom (because of the thick foam from the peli case.

I have to options:
1. I pick each foam out to fit the lights and cut them to the right length. But in this case, I can not use the lower section.
2. I follow my plans to cut it in half ... but the question again .. how?

I heard about freezing is. But than I have to make a propper cut. And that is not an easy task ...


----------

